# Re-equip for beach fishing SGI



## HortDawg (Mar 17, 2022)

Going down in mid July. I used to go several times a year from 90 to 2000 when parents co-owed there.  We are starting to go back now that my boys are old enough. We always fished from the beach with shrimp and fleas on the bottom and sometimes with spoons there or at the state park(cut). We caught whitings, sharks, pomp’s, and that plus macs and reds at the cut especially if they where running from in and out from the bay. This time I’ll only be fishing from the beach towards the east end. We always used large spinning rods. I don’t have any equipment of my own. Looking for recommendations on rod, reel, setup and technical info on bait, lures etc. to use from the beach primarily this go around.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Mar 18, 2022)

I would recommend a 2-rod setup for each person.

- A 7' spinning rod with and a spinning reel that will hold 150-200 yards of 10 pound mono, for the whiting, pompano, Spanish mackerel, etc.  I would use 10-12" of "bite guard" (20-30 mono), to help with the more "toothy" fish.  We could get into a looooong discussion about all the various lures, bottom rigs, etc. that work well in the area between the beach and the first sandbar.  (This will be the outfit that you use to catch smaller fish and have in you hands most of the time).

- Next, get an 8'-10' surf spinning rod with a reel capable of holding at least 200 yards of 20 pound mono.   (Everyone probably doesn't need one of these.  We always take turns, because things can get crazy).  This will spend most of it's time in a sand spike rod holder as close to the water as you can put it, otherwise people will be walking into the line all the time.    Get a spinning reel with a "bait-runner" feature, this will allow a fish to take line and make noise while someone puts down their small rod to get ready to set the hook.   (If you use circle hooks, children will get more hooks-ups, because you just start reeling)

With the bigger rod, I like to make a "fish-finder" rig - a sliding piece of nylon that has a snap clip to hold as big of a pyramid sinker as it takes to keep your bait from sliding up or down the shore.  

This:

https://tailoredtackle.com/fish-finder-rig-surf-fishing/


I use wire between the the barrel swivel and hook, if going for sharks.  Heavy mono, for other stuff.  I have found that cut, fresh bait works the best, but use frozen bait, until you catch fresh.




As far as expense, there are 2 schools of thought:


- Buy cheap, but adequate reels, rinse very well with fresh water after every time you use it, and get 1-3 years out of them.

- Buy expensive reels, rinse very well after every use, and get a decade or more out of them.



With that being said, I have bought a $300 reel that croaked after being used in saltwater one year, and I have a $40 reel that I got in 1987 that is still going strong.


IMO - Rods don't really matter that much for surf fishing, as long as they are of the proper length and stiffness.    (Ugly Stiks work just fine)



Reels:

For the small one - it doesn't really matter.


For the large one:

Shimano with Baitrunner - moderate to expensive

Daiwa with Bite N' Run - moderate

Penn with Liveliner - moderate

Okuma with Baitfeeder - cheapest


----------



## HortDawg (Mar 18, 2022)

I heard Fish bites fish-n-tape sand flea are good uns.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 18, 2022)

I like to have a 7ft medium spinning rod to throw artificials on, you can get decent deals on a Shimano spheros online but I prefer the daiwa Bg. I've also got a 12ft academy sports surf rod with a daiwa Bg on it as well for fishing live bait.


----------



## HortDawg (Mar 18, 2022)

Thanks for the info Yes I was thinking along those lines. I can remember if the rod length on them they may be 10’ers. I believe we used a 2’ metal or steel leader.


----------



## HortDawg (Mar 18, 2022)

The rod and reels we used were shimano’s. We used to stop at the Walmart( late 80’s thru the 90’s) in Tallahassee for them. They’re in the trusses of our barn to pull down and see how good they where cleaned/rinsed any maybe some WD will do the trick. It be nice to use one of them along with picking up a new setup. The bait I was told about I refereed to on the previous post is FishGum fleasicle.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 18, 2022)

I've heard good things about fish gum for pompano and I've bought some but I didn't go to st George last year due to only having a week of vacation and haven't tried it yet


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 18, 2022)

I have become pretty partial to ugly stiks and Penn reels pretty much exclusively now due to the reliability I’ve experienced with both and the affordable price point.
My current surf setup is a medium ugly stik 9ft surf rod with a Penn pursuit 2500.
BPS however has a new combo that’s an 8ft medium ugly stik big water surf rod with a Penn pursuit 5000 series reel for $109, which is a good price for a combo setup like this. They have the same rod with their own reel for $79.99 too though.
I was about to pull the trigger on an ugly stik steelhead rod 8’6” medium/heavy as a second surf setup for larger species but will be checking out the new combo mentioned above to see how the rod compares first.

I too agree with having a 7’ setup for casting lures…mine are 7’ ugly stik lite pro medium rods(or 7’ medium ugly stik elite 2pc when flying) with Penn fierce 2000’s(these are used for pretty much every type of fishing I do in the salt) and a 7’6” medium ugly stik inshore select for larger and top water lures.
A few pompano rigs, spider weights to hold the baits in place with the current and you should be good to go.

Good luck on your search and best of luck on your trip!
I’ve used fish bites with mixed results-They will catch fish….but not sure how they compare to real bait. I use it regardless-it will attract fish and is good at keeping bait on the hook if nothing else!


----------



## HortDawg (Mar 18, 2022)

Thanks again fellas. A coworker of mine mentioned the fish gum with live bait combo and said the exact same thing about it as far as holding the bait on. That $109 combo sounds like a good deal. Or if the shimanos pan out I know there the longer rods. I may get a 7’ combo for lures. I’m partial to the shimanos because they where the last saltwater fishing I did with my dad. I was leaning towards Penn because of their reputation with saltwater fishing. I Just wanted to poll everyone who’s fishing now more so from the beach since it’s been a few years for me.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Mar 19, 2022)

Borrow a kayak, or rent one if you can.  You can catch all kinds (blue fish, Spanish mackerel, lady fish, jack crevalle, etc.) trolling with a gold spoon.


----------



## RGRJN (Mar 19, 2022)

Do some salted shrimp..... Kosher salt and shrimp....you can get them at walmart. Let them soak in the salt one layer per tupper ware dish  for 24 hours. Toughens them up and they stay on the hook better, you can also cut small whiting/Pomp size pieces better. CHeck out youtube, lot videos and explain it better than I can.


----------



## Mike81 (Mar 19, 2022)

ForsythGlock said:


> Borrow a kayak, or rent one if you can.  You can catch all kinds (blue fish, Spanish mackerel, lady fish, jack crevalle, etc.) trolling with a gold spoon.
> 
> View attachment 1141675


Those Jack’s are a ball to catch!


----------



## HortDawg (Mar 19, 2022)

I’m on it, with yak. Just can’t kept the fam on the beach too long. We used to fill up a 44qt with a spoon right fast.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Mar 19, 2022)

We will be down there July 17th - 23rd.  We were down there 1st week of November with the red tide.  NOTHING was biting that week, so I am looking forward to July.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Mar 19, 2022)

Mike81 said:


> Those Jack’s are a ball to catch!



Yes, lots of fun!  I fish once, maybe twice a year, so I am still learning.  I thought I landed the biggest pompano ever when I caught the jack crevalle.  Had to look at my laminated cards to figure out what it was.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Mar 20, 2022)

Was just down there this past week, fished the beach, island side pier and the bay from Eastpoint and it was slim pickings. The cold front didn’t help and some rain. Hoping to go back when it warms up.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Mar 23, 2022)

IME, July is the time to be down there, especially if surf fishing.


----------



## FowledUp (Mar 29, 2022)

I was down there this past weekend. Caught a couple pompano and some whiting fishing on bottom in the surf. Threw a spoon or jig all weekend with no bites. Pomps are just showing up but think it was still a little cool for mackerel


----------



## HortDawg (Mar 31, 2022)

Fishing on the bottom with…shrimp?


----------



## FowledUp (Mar 31, 2022)

HortDawg said:


> Fishing on the bottom with…shrimp?


The only thing I caught pomps on were cut shrimp, 3 hook steel leader and a 3oz triangle. Also they were really close to the beach. The rod I was throwing out far had a pompano rig with either fish bites or fish gum( tried both). Only caught croaker and small whiting with it. Heading back 1st week of may


----------



## pjciii (Mar 31, 2022)

I agree with Others that said Penn reels or just one of the Penn combos

https://www.pennfishing.com/collections/surf-fishing-combos/products/battle-iii-le-combo-1523127

I hunted down My penn reel and just took my chances with an Ugly Stick. I have been very happy with my Penn Battle III 3000 series.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 31, 2022)

HortDawg said:


> Going down in mid July. I used to go several times a year from 90 to 2000 when parents co-owed there.  We are starting to go back now that my boys are old enough. We always fished from the beach with shrimp and fleas on the bottom and sometimes with spoons there or at the state park(cut). We caught whitings, sharks, pomp’s, and that plus macs and reds at the cut especially if they where running from in and out from the bay. This time I’ll only be fishing from the beach towards the east end. We always used large spinning rods. I don’t have any equipment of my own. Looking for recommendations on rod, reel, setup and technical info on bait, lures etc. to use from the beach primarily this go around.



If you plan to shark fish be aware that you have to do some online training and get a permit to fish for big sharks from land.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Mar 31, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> If you plan to shark fish be aware that you have to do some online training and get a permit to fish for big sharks from land.



We shark fish every year and I was not aware of that rule.  Looks like you can take the class/test online and register for a free permit.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 31, 2022)

ForsythGlock said:


> We shark fish every year and I was not aware of that rule.  Looks like you can take the class/test online and register for a free permit.  Thanks for the info!



It's pretty new, just a couple of years old rule.  I guess they had enough issues with folks landing big sharks on crowded beaches.  Better to require a little training than lose an opportunity!


----------



## HortDawg (Apr 1, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> If you plan to shark fish be aware that you have to do some online training and get a permit to fish for big sharks from land.


Thank you sir! The last time I fished there that rule was not in effect. We never kept the sharks and they where mostly toe biter size.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 1, 2022)

HortDawg said:


> Thank you sir! The last time I fished there that rule was not in effect. We never kept the sharks and they where mostly toe biter size.



You don't need it if you aren't rigged up for targetting big sharks like a steel leader over 4 feet, kayaking baits out deep, etc.  Small sharks as bycatch when fishing for pompano won't get you in trouble.

https://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/sharks/#sbsf


----------



## HortDawg (Apr 4, 2022)

Ok, great thank you. I’ll have to read up on the rule in regulations anyhow. I need to brush up on the FWC regs anyway.


----------



## burtontrout (May 3, 2022)

Look up Florida fishing products. The reels are 200 bucks but they clean them for 35 dollars including shipping. 

I own two and they are great. I prefer lighter rods than the ugly stick if you are going to be casting artificials. Look at St Croix inshore or temple fork. 

 Mirrolures in the trout jerkbait works well. As do spoons.


----------



## HortDawg (Jul 14, 2022)

Pulled out the old shimano’s out of the barn and have a 75% survival rate. They are rigged with the Salt Carolina rig. My questions are now what weight is the mono on them for the leader to replace it? What pound test should I re spool the reels with? Is the fish finder rig with pyramid weight mentioned better then this rig. It’s a bigger salt water Carolina- swivel, monoleader, bead, egg weight, bead, hook.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 15, 2022)

The egg sinker is gonna roll around with the waves and current making it hard to keep a tight line. Pyramid sinker will sit flat and as long as it's heavy enough will stay put. I like a floracarbon leader around 30 pounds. I think line size is kinda determined by the size of your reel. Sure someone more knowledgeable will be along shortly. Be sure to post up some pics. Good luck.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 17, 2022)

I've been using daiwa bg series reels for a couple of years now and have been very happy with them.  They're a great value for the money and stand up well to the harsh saltwater elements. For casting inshore baits I like the Abu Garcia veritas rods. For beach fishing rods I'm not that particular as long as it has some length to it and a sensitive tip. Stiffness depends on how much lead I'm throwing. I make my own double drop rigs out of mono leader material...usually 25-30 lb. Good luck!  SGI is a special place!


----------



## HortDawg (Jul 18, 2022)

Thanks guys I’m making a double drop rig today with a pyramid weight. I think with the egg weight rig we would always fish that from the sandbar out so the surf wasn’t as much as a issue. I went to my local academy before we came and they did not have as much saltwater tackle as I thought or they where sold out. So I’ll just have to pony up for artificial type baits and spoons and buy them locally.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 19, 2022)

Hope you get in to a few keepers!


----------

